# Spring Break in Colorado



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty much all of the resorts do some sort of spring break thing. If you want the full on party scene, there is no better spot (anytime of the season) in the lower 48 than Aspen. Summit County, Steamboat, and Vail are good spots too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

How much is aspen gonna run i here its pricey. Are people all stuck up there ? Im not the richest guy in the world ha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aspen is very pricey. A day lift ticket is near $100 and lodging can be ridiculous. That said, look for packaged deals that include your lodging and lift tickets. There are some good ones around. Staying anywhere in the town of Aspen is fine. Snowmass works too. There is a free bus system that takes you all over the valley. 

As far as the locals go. Last time I was there I spent my day riding Aspen Highlands. Chatted with a few people on the various lifts I took. They gave me some hints and I went on my own. I ran into a few of them back at the bottom of the lifts at various times. They all asked me by name how my day was going. Pretty friendly all the way around. The locals are just stoked to be there and it's a great scene. Sure you got your fur wearing richies, but I highly doubt you'll be sharing very many runs if any with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

*spring break ski*

We specialize in college ski packages for spring break for students. I have a bunch of deals but we bring about 2,000 students to Breckenridge over the month of March. Trips are all 5 nights/6 days with 4 days worth of lift tickets valid at breck, vail, araphoe basin, beaver creek & keystone. I have some cool lil efficiency condos that are ski in and about 4 blocks to downtown breck for $400-ish per person out the door price. Only "catch" is you have to be in college, and it's a sunday night check in. Check out Inertia Tours you can price a trip off of there. I have ski in and ski out condos too, as well as some cheaper motel only options in frisco but not much cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

iv been looking at these anyone have any comment on inertia tours


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No experience what so ever with this guys. I'd google them to see what people are saying...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I went with inertia tours for spring break down to south padre. It was pretty much the shit. It was cheap and we got a lot of free drinks and bar deals because we were with inertia. The condo they set us up in was really nice. But that was south padre, colorado could be a whole different situation...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

i had actually read and been looking into them before


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Reichl said:


> I went with inertia tours for spring break down to south padre. It was pretty much the shit. It was cheap and we got a lot of free drinks and bar deals because we were with inertia. The condo they set us up in was really nice. But that was south padre, colorado could be a whole different situation...


This is a joke of a first post... Mods can we please ban this company and this spam

Inertia can lick to pooh dreads hanging from my asshole

I live in frisco and if you want the nightlife head to breck hands down. All the others are just resort towns. Breck is like no other ski town in Colorado , with a way better vibe and scene. Just walk down main st and be prepared to Have a crazy night.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

A bunch of first time posters affirming that "Inertia tours" is the shit. I wonder what is going on here...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

he speaks from experience and they are a big name he recommened the same going to breckanridge


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

pballer325 said:


> he speaks from experience and they are a big name he recommened the same going to breckanridge


Cool story troll. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

no troll intended there trips are pretty famouse and i did call them as for the other comments to confirms its gay if they arnt legit idk


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

inertia tours scam - Google Search

Google is an amazing thing....

Inertia tours isn't legit


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

did you bother to check any of those links even ? or how about the better buisness where they are at a b+ rateing theres always gonna be some things that went wrong but i found like 1 complaint and alot more recommendations


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I read this one and glanced over some titles 

Ripoff Report: Inertia Tours - Chad Hart Credit card charges a month after trip was over ripoff Austin Texas

If you wanna risk it, go for it.... But I dunno, if something sounds to good to be true, these days it usually is. But not ALWAYS.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

All time best Nightlife Ski town, Park City.. i would pick it over Co. lived in both places and have seen it. PC will not disapoint


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

idk it doesnt sound that amazeing cheaper yes but not that much and i read the bbb complaint and they sided against the guy complaing and utah is to far away or id consider


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

pballer325 said:


> How much is aspen gonna run i here its pricey. Are people all stuck up there ? Im not the richest guy in the world ha


Try this site to find deals and prices at Aspen

Let me google that for you


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr. Right said:


> Try this site to find deals and prices at Aspen
> 
> Let me google that for you


was more referring to overall cost food etc drinks not really the tickets which i know are gonna be expensive


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> A bunch of first time posters affirming that "Inertia tours" is the shit. I wonder what is going on here...


Think whatever you want dude, I joined because I wanted to buy a used board for my friend.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

JSnow said:


> All time best Nightlife Ski town, Park City.. i would pick it over Co. lived in both places and have seen it. PC will not disapoint


You must be joking. Park City isn't even close to the same level of Aspen. It ain't even the same freakin' sport. In North America for party ski towns there's Whistler, then Aspen, then South Lake Tahoe, then everyone else. PC doesn't even make the top 5...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I will say PC is the best party ski town in Utah. That much is true.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> You must be joking. Park City isn't even close to the same level of Aspen. It ain't even the same freakin' sport. In North America for party ski towns there's Whistler, then Aspen, then South Lake Tahoe, then everyone else. PC doesn't even make the top 5...


I have to agree. Aspen is pretty crazy when it comes to partying. I call it the Miami of Colorado if ya dig? Really "snowy" all year long. Not that I necessarily indulge, but that's the level of craziness.

Park City can be fun, but is nothing like Aspen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

my friend and I are also going out to CO for spring break and want a place that has a good nightlife.. but im not sure if aspen would be right... maybe something a little more laid back? also a place thats easy on carding
any suggestions?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Easy on carding? I'd have no idea if any place is easy on carding. You better have a decent fake. 

Breck, Steamboat, Vail all have decent nightlife. Not up to the par of Aspen, but good enough.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I will say PC is the best party ski town in Utah. That much is true.


Glad to hear it  I'll be there 2/15-2/22. Rock out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

bah so many choices fill my head


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Easy on carding? I'd have no idea if any place is easy on carding. You better have a decent fake.
> 
> Breck, Steamboat, Vail all have decent nightlife. Not up to the par of Aspen, but good enough.


yea i've never had any problems with my fake

so aspen is the best place to go even for a broke college student?


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Which week in March is Spring break in Aspen? 21st?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spring break is pretty much the entire month of March. Pick a week. As far as Aspen goes, it's definitely the party ski town in the USA. As far as good for a broke college student? I don't know, overall Aspen is pricey. Lift tickets, lodging, etc. That said, you can find deals and there is definitely the locals scene and the tourista scene. The local hang outs are the ones that are going to have the deals on drink, food, etc. Go to a popular tourist spot and you'll probably get ass raped with no reach around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

haha alright you convinced me... i'm definitely going to aspen for spring break
so excited


----------



## jon o (Dec 21, 2009)

Im going to be in Steamboat for spring break. March 16-21st..


----------

